# Michigan TPU'ers Club



## wolf2009 (Sep 7, 2008)

Havent seen this club formed . So decided to form to see which members are in Michigan. Please state your city .

Me in Ypsilanti/Ann Arbor


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

heloooooooooo


----------



## Bytor (Sep 10, 2008)

From Albion Michigan, but live in Va. now.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Sep 10, 2008)

Originate from Royal Oak, currently in Traverse City area. give me a week or so and I'll be back in the homeland.


----------



## crtecha (Dec 10, 2008)

Ypsilanti, MI


----------



## zaqwsx (Dec 11, 2008)

used to live in Dearborn, MI know in Buffalo, NY i moved a year ago to NY but I still have my baby bro and sister their.


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 30, 2008)

i vacation in grosse point shores 
does that count?


----------



## rick22 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm from Calif and it's a better state than Michigan...so can i join your club....


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2008)

I gotta agree with Rick22 on this one.  Though, Wisconsin trumps all!  Sorry, but I don't think the State of Michigan deserves a clubhouse.  Neither does Wisconsin really...  Deffinitely not California.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey, at least it's not Canada.


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2008)

But it's damn close!  So am I.  But I love Canada!


----------



## crtecha (Jan 2, 2009)

Despite the cold its not that bad here.  Although computer shops here are a little less than I would like


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to Upper Michigan in a couple weeks for some snowboarding.  I love it up there!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 2, 2009)

What area... if it's Boyne by chance I can take a little road trip and we can LAN up!


----------



## erocker (Jan 2, 2009)

Around the Hurley area.  Indianhead, Whitecap and some other ski areas.  I'm going to be computer free, lol.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, you mean the UP! Most people when they say upper or northern Mich. they mean north of Grand Rapids.


----------



## rak526 (Jan 2, 2009)

From Imlay City, though currently stationed in Germany.

GO LIONS!


----------



## crtecha (Jan 2, 2009)

rak526 said:


> From Imlay City, though currently stationed in Germany.
> 
> GO LIONS!



Where abouts?? I was born in Frankfort.


----------



## rak526 (Jan 3, 2009)

In Bamberg currently.


----------



## dcloud (Feb 27, 2009)

Grand Haven, Michigan here [waves]


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 15, 2009)

I live in St. Clair and go to school in Detroit.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

Welcome to the michigan tpu'er club


----------

